# First attempt at stacked photos!



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

Wanted to share a few pics of my buddy, Madoc. This is my first attempt at a stacked (ish) photo. He turned 7 months old a few days ago and 70lbs. I’d love to hear everyone thoughts! I included a picture from the front for fun.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's a good looking dog, but your "stacking" needs work LOL!


----------



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> He's a good looking dog, but you "stacking" needs work LOL


Haha - I know. I did the best I could on my own. Dangling his favorite ball in the air and me taking pictures from the side was cumbersome. I need to recruit some friends to get better photos.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

awww, nice attempt… but a critique would not be fair nor accurate based on his positioning. just enjoy him…. who cares about the height of withers anyway, lol.
he’s a very handsome, bright and healthy young man with a great expression.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

I know zilch about stacking but hubba hubba...!


----------



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks guys! I think he’s growing into a pretty handsome pupper


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Don’t feel bad! I can’t stack a dog to save my life, and I have actual show dogs! Nora goes to conformation class tomorrow, and It’s going to be ugly with me handling her, LOL.


----------



## crowconor (Dec 29, 2020)

dogfaeries said:


> Don’t feel bad! I can’t stack a dog to save my life, and I have actual show dogs! Nora goes to conformation class tomorrow, and It’s going to be ugly with me handling her, LOL.


It was fun to try and get some photos. I’ll have to keep working at it, from what I’ve read I need a few more hands to do it correctly. I’ll upload the re-tries once I get more people to help me out.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

What a handsome pupster! I don't show dogs, so take this suggestion with a grain of salt. I've taught all of my dogs to walk into a stack on command ("Showtime," "followed by "Stand" [which they already knew]). First, I pocketed a bunch of their favorite treats, then I leashed the pup and had him/her heel on my left side. Next, while walking, I fished a treat out of my right pocket, palmed it in my right fist, and stuck my fist in front of her/his nose and _slowly _walked to a stop. As I stopped, I extended my right hand, I said "Showtime," then "Stand" and opened my hand to reward the pup when s/he stopped walking and stood. Over time, I could lose the treat and just gracefully "Vanna White" my right arm and they would walk into a stack. If they stood for several minutes, without moving, out came the praise and treats. If they tried to sit or wander off, I said No, calmly, and walked off to repeat the sequence again.

Even for the IWs (food driven all of them) it only took a few repetitions to get it. Not show worthy to be sure, but then I don't show. I did it because I've never enjoyed seeing handlers fuss about with a dog's feet at a show (or anywhere else for that matter). My goal was to teach them all to walk into a stack and then stand for a vet exam. Even Rachel, the Wild Child, will now walk into a stack on command.


----------



## Rosanda (Aug 26, 2021)

I have taught both Twilight and Shylah to stack although they are not show dogs, nor will they ever show in conformation. I prefer to start by putting them on a raised platform of some sort and using treats (toys or other distractions...I have used sticks, grass, stones) to get them to raise their head and prick their ears, then stretch one hindleg back. It helps if the dog (as it appears in your case) already knows stay. I haven't taken a stacked picture of Shylah since she was six months old, but here we go.

Twilight between 1 and 2 years of age ( 71 lbs; she weighs 77.4 now).















Shylah's first stacking lesson. 11 weeks








15 weeks:















6 months:















Perhaps her best stacked picture ever- 5 months.








Twilight now:


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Rosanda said:


> I have taught both Twilight and Shylah to stack although they are not show dogs, nor will they ever show in conformation. I prefer to start by putting them on a raised platform of some sort and using treats (toys or other distractions...I have used sticks, grass, stones) to get them to raise their head and prick their ears, then stretch one hindleg back. It helps if the dog (as it appears in your case) already knows stay. I haven't taken a stacked picture of Shylah since she was six months old, but here we go.
> 
> Twilight between 1 and 2 years of age ( 71 lbs; she weighs 77.4 now).
> View attachment 577796
> ...


So cute <3


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It's impressive that you've taught your dogs to stack! I don't do conformation so I've never been around it. But even with a novice eye, you need to tighten up both the front and back stance in order to really see your dog's conformation. Just sayin...


----------



## Rosanda (Aug 26, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> It's impressive that you've taught your dogs to stack! I don't do conformation so I've never been around it. But even with a novice eye, you need to tighten up both the front and back stance in order to really see your dog's conformation. Just sayin...


Just curious as to which of us you are talking to?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosanda said:


> Just curious as to which of us you are talking to?


You.


----------



## Rosanda (Aug 26, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> You.


I have never really looked into GSD stacking, just kind of did it off the top of my head. As I have been more interested in the Doberman, I have studied it in a little more depth. However, I think that the front legs could be more even and better, but I'm not sure I want to adjust the back as I don't want to bring it in too much. I may look into it a little more though.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

There is a sticky at the top of this thread to show you how to stack. Here is my boy at 18mo. He knows the wait command so he doesn’t move and knows the stand command as well.








Best to have the mouth open and tongue out. It was winter and too darn cold to throw the ball.


----------



## Rosanda (Aug 26, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> There is a sticky at the top of this thread to show you how to stack. Here is my boy at 18mo. He knows the wait command so he doesn’t move and knows the stand command as well.
> View attachment 577909
> 
> Best to have the mouth open and tongue out. It was winter and too darn cold to throw the ball.


A beautiful working line (WGWL?) I see from both the titles and conformation. How heavy is he? I expect that Shylah will be that conformation/size/shape if she keeps up at this rate...I just hope I can get her eating properly so she is not too skinny.


----------



## Rosanda (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't see the sticky though...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Click on - Critique my dog - up above crowconor's very first post to find sticky


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosanda said:


> A beautiful working line (WGWL?) I see from both the titles and conformation. How heavy is he? I expect that Shylah will be that conformation/size/shape if she keeps up at this rate...I just hope I can get her eating properly so she is not too skinny.


Thank you. 
Ozzy is 80lbs 3 1/2 yrs old now. He is 3/4 Czech rest WGWL. He is not a heavy boned dog more on the finer side but built for work and agility.
I had new stack and head shots taken a couple of weeks ago waiting on them. 
it’s best to have 3 people help you one to stack the dog and keep dog from moving if not taught to stay in position, one to get dogs attention (ball) and 1 to take the pics. 

the sticky is at the top when you click on “critique my dog”


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Front legs need to be straight underneath. Too far forward and the dog is bridged and leaning backwards. In this picture, the left rear leg of the dog is probably at least an inch too far back, as the hock should be straight up and down.. It takes lots of practice, and it's good to have at least one or two other people to help to make sure you have proper feet placement, the dog looking where it needs to, to get a nice view of the dog. It's also usually best to have the dog stacked facing nto your right, so you are looking at the left side of the dog. That will be the view most often seen by the judge in any show ring.


----------



## Rosanda (Aug 26, 2021)

mnm said:


> View attachment 577925
> 
> Front legs need to be straight underneath. Too far forward and the dog is bridged and leaning backwards. In this picture, the left rear leg of the dog is probably at least an inch too far back, as the hock should be straight up and down.. It takes lots of practice, and it's good to have at least one or two other people to help to make sure you have proper feet placement, the dog looking where it needs to, to get a nice view of the dog. It's also usually best to have the dog stacked facing nto your right, so you are looking at the left side of the dog. That will be the view most often seen by the judge in any show ring.


I noticed the front legs...unfortunately, I have no one who really knows conformation, much less, GSD conformation...but I shall get some help. Thank you


----------

